# hello from europa



## KEIM (Jul 21, 2009)

hello,thanks for welcoming me; another frenchie is joining the group; i am really impressed by the forum you built guys! 
Enthusiast spotter thanks to my grandfather who was a fan of aviation,i started with aircraft models(especially jet fighters),then get interested in simulation : now i am aiming at designing virtual forgotten planes.
I was fed ,years ago with Baa Baa Black Sheep serie! 
From time to time, i run to La Ferte Alais historic airshow.
Last year I have been trainee on lsa aircraft 2 axis. I will be happy to share with you.regards


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place.... most of us do...

Charles


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome  hope you will enjoy it just as much as i do


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from Denmark.  *waves*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Keim, look forward to some of your work.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Kiem!


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2009)

hello hello mon amie welcome to the site Keim


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## imalko (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2009)

Bonjour mon amie. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Eagerly anticipating your posts!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome from the New World!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 27, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Condora (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome mate, only just started myself.
Cheers!


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

Bonjour! Welcome to the site!

Evan


----------

